# Abbeydale Picture House, Sheffield 2014



## MD (Jun 4, 2014)

Abbeydale Picture House (later Abbeydale Cinema) is a former cinema in the City of Sheffield, England. When opened by the Lord Mayor of Sheffield on 20 December 1920 the picture house was the largest and most luxurious cinema in Sheffield, often referred to as the "Picture Palace" because of the luxurious cream and gold color scheme, and dark mahogany seats trimmed with green velvet. The picture house also boasted many intricate decorations and carvings, a mosaic floor in the foyer and a glass canopy with a marble pillar to the outside of the building.

The cinema closed on 5 July 1975 and was subsequently used as an office furniture showroom until 1991. In 1989 the building was given a Grade II listing by English Heritage being a good example of an early 1920s mid-sized suburban cinema with both cinema and theater facilities. In 1991 the sprung floor in the ballroom was removed, and local businesses "Abbey Snooker" and "Bar Abbey" occupied the site.

On 30 October 2012 the picture house was sold at auction to Phil Robins, for £150,000 with the intention to renovate the building and bring it back into public use


cinema-front by M D Allen, on Flickr


from-the-projectors by M D Allen, on Flickr



round by M D Allen, on Flickr


top-floor by M D Allen, on Flickr


flare by M D Allen, on Flickr


side by M D Allen, on Flickr


leaded by M D Allen, on Flickr

its well worth a look if your nearby


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 4, 2014)

cracking photos love the colours inside, some nice stained glass to thanks!


----------



## Hitcher (Jun 4, 2014)

Now i do like that very nice....


----------



## GPSJim (Jun 4, 2014)

I've passed this place loads of times, next time I'll take a look! Thanks


----------



## Poltergeist (Jun 4, 2014)

Nice atmospheric photos. Hope the restoration is faithful to it's era.


----------



## odeon master (Jun 4, 2014)

thats amazing, love to see an old cinema, they all seem to have those gold box exit signs dont they 
good work capturing it.


----------



## Goldie87 (Jun 5, 2014)

Good stuff that, really fantastic looking place!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 5, 2014)

Nice to see lots of features surviving & the stained glass which I think is a really nice example of the time.Cracking photos.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 5, 2014)

Great shots, really colourful!
Some lovely features too


----------



## Potter (Jun 6, 2014)

Very nice, and nice to see something being saved.


----------



## Wakey Lad (Jun 6, 2014)

:yes:Best thing I've seen locally for ages! Bang on that, big thumbs up from me


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 6, 2014)

oh gosh! captured so well!


----------

